
Show HN: Morphogen.io a website created in reaction diffusion shaders - joelS
https://www.morphogen.io/
======
joelS
Source: [https://github.com/joel-
simon/morphogen_website](https://github.com/joel-simon/morphogen_website)

------
lecarore
On Mobile i just see a white screen, is it normal?

~~~
joelS
No! :'( what browser / os?

